# Place to post About aquatic frogs?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, today, i picked up an ADF, [African Dwarf Frog] and I cant seem to find a thread or somewhere to post about them for advice and gloating!

Theres a section for turtles, but not froggies?!

And this site, [bettafish, and tropicalfishkeeping both] have helped me so much and has given me most, if not all, of my information!

Id absolutely love it if this site could also help me with m y frogs!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You just made the place!  What are your questions?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> You just made the place!  What are your questions?


Last night i found out is a clawed, not a dwarf ! his toes gave him away..

Hes still pretty small, about an inch long, ill try to measure him, its nose to vent right? how big will he get and how fast? based on size, how old is he now?

Ive been feeding him TetraMin Tropical Granules, thier a sinking food i bought for when i get my cories. Ive read that theyll eat almost anything, and love bloodworms, but all i have are freeze dried, and ive read that that might impact thier bowels and give them bloating? Plus, ive been feeding him with a dropper, he loves it!, and i just cant get bloodworms to get in the syringe! 

Right now, hes in a gallon fishbowl, as a QT before i put him in the 2.5.

Hes got a pot and some rocks, and as far as i can tell, hes not sick in any way, ive read a few articles about frog diseases, though id like some tips to look for? any signs? 

how often should i be changing his gallon QT? Daily?

And the rocks i have in the tank are about the wieght of a marble, but they are smooth river rocks, washed many times over, will they be okay for him? ive read that when they move around the rocks, which he does alot, if the rock is too big, it could fall on them and cause them to not get air and drown...how big is to big?

Ill probably have many more questions, and here are the first two pictures i took of him/her..im uploading more now.. maybe you can tell me if its a boy or a girl?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Heres two more pictures, of his belly..I keep trying to get the armpit, for sexing, but he just darts away, cause i have to use a flashlight, and he doesnt like it..


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry they are so big! just wanted them to not be too small!

And hes about 1.75 inches...


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay, don't have time to post now, but check out this care sheet: http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id1.html

Most of your questions are answered in it!  Good luck!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

DON'T PUT HIM WITH YOUR BETTA!!!
Whatever you do, don't put it with your betta if its an african _clawed_ frog. It will kill your betta. O_O


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, and he'll need more than a 2.5 gallon tank! 

The deal with rocks: You can either make them SO heavy that he can't get under them, or have lighter ones. BUT..if you use gravel, do not feed on the gravel, it can cause impactions.

I would invest in live and frozen foods for the frog, and you can use a small plastic lid as a 'plate' for the frog to feed on without risking eating a rock!

They are messy animals, so I would change the water daily until he's moved.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually have a 39 gallon in my basement i was planning on using for growing out a smaller pleco, and some cories, I could definitely do a bristle nose pleco and a few of these clawed frogs! 

How fast do they grow? He is only about 1.75 inches right now, and until i get the 39 set up, could i house him in the 2.5 [sans betta?] 

Oh, and i looked at the site we get out tree frog flies from, for blood worms or black worms and i came across these guys...

Phoenix Worms - Feeder Insects and Supplies | Josh's Frogs

What do you think?


----------

